# RCA reset codes? please help!



## JTM

Hi,
 I recently purchased an RCA Progressive Scan DVD Player with TVGuardian model number DRC247N. I have accidentally changed the player's setting from NTSC to PAL, and now the screen goes all crazy, flashing etc. you can't read or navigate through the menus to change it back. I have looked on the RCA website and to my luck they don't have the player listed! So I will have to wait up to 3 days for a reply. Do you guys no of an easy way to reset the player to factory settings? or of a way to fix my problem I'm in. Any help would be appreciated. Etc. Etc. please I need help.
 Thanks,
       JTM


----------



## The_Other_One

I doubt there's any way to fix it...  Maybe you can find a guide in their manual and try to guess what SHOULD be on the screen at the time and make your way  back there to change it to NTSC...

Another method, if you know anyone who has a capture card, those can usally be set to either NTSC or PAL.  If you played though one of those, you could correct your settings...


----------



## StrangleHold

Most of them were set to NTSC stock, mabe if you unpluged it over night it might reset it self?


----------



## JTM

That didn't work either, I think I really screwed up!!


----------



## robina_80

doesnt it have a reset button what about when you open it up doesnt it have pin and a jumper


----------



## JTM

I can't open it since my father bought it. So I might have to try to return it. But I will wait to see if RCA e-mails me the reset method, there has to be one.


----------



## robina_80

yes there must be a set of keys you have to press on the remote or the dvd  player


----------



## JTM

The odd thing is that the product isn't listed on the RCA website, and in the manual it doesn't talk about the reset codes etc. So I'm hoping RCA will E-mail me soon since they don't have their own support line.


----------

